# another trailer light question...



## et3046 (Dec 15, 2012)

I know there is a bunch of threads out there about lighting but im just wondering what kind of lights to put on the back of my trailer? fog lights? driving lights? i dont really care if the lights reach a long way i just want to light up the back of my trailer so i dont trip and all that good stuff, but i dont want just a straight beam of light. Any input is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I put a dome light out of an old pop up camper in my trailer towards the back, works great


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

The high beam lights you see on all the tractors in the evening are by far the best ones out there. they are not cheap but you will be able to mount them on your trailer and they will with stand all the elements. I've got 2 for my trailer and you can see out to 60-70 yards. I can't remember the brand of them but when it hits me I will post it up.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

The light I was talking about are: Xenon HID work light. kinda pricey but the sweetest light out there hands down!


----------



## CaseyMack (Jan 18, 2013)

Just finished my trailer lighting project and I am very impressed with the strip of LED around the entire inside of the trailer ceiling. It lights up everything inside plus the back ramp area when it is down. I comes on a "roll", can be cut off or spliced, sticky side for mounting . I wired independently to a 12V battery and rigged a switch to it. I also bought a couple of LED "tractor" style work lights and put on 115lb magnets and 16 ft #12 wire so I can move where ever I need more lighing to outside of trailer. I have pics of inside lighting. Worked great in Missouri last week.[attachment=0]


----------

